# Periods after miscarriage



## funkym

Hello ladies, i was just wondering if anyone can tell me what your periods have been like since a m/c? I had a m/c in Jan, my 1st period after it was on 24th Feb. I am on day 34 so i know af is due but I have been spotting brown stuff for 3 days now (sorry tmi)...is anyone else like this???


----------



## tansey

Yes I was spotting this month, very light but was brown.I've also read other people that have had it. Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbell123

:hugs:Hi i had a mc last month and gp said that your periods go back to normal the following month( my first period after mc is due 9/04) but i ovulated two weeks after mc so fingers crossedfor you xx


----------



## Omi

I just had my first af after my mc and d&c feb 22. I have longer cycles so im not far off my dates. Ive had no spotting but also none of the normal symptoms of ov or af this months at all!! Af was heavier than normal with a some small clots and cramping (which normally i dont get), but it stayed the normal 4 days.

All i can gather from the info ive read about af post mc is; expect the unexpected..

I would also say that the important thing is that af comes no matter what irritating guise she's in :)..at least that means you've ovulated and thats always good, no?

I hope things get back to normal for you soon , and good luck, hun! xxx


----------



## akamummy

Hi chicken :hugs: I had m/c and d&c on the 24th Feb and I had AF about 6 weeks later. Although it was heavier than normal and lasted a little longer Dr's said that was to be expected! But since then, I havent had any spotting myself, but I am Ov at the usual time! So fingers crossed!

Hang in there sweet pea you will get there! :hugs: Good luck too!

Here is some :dust:


----------



## snowflake

Hi funkym,

I had a mis/D&C on January 24th. My first AF arrived 6 weeks and 4 days later. I am now on CD30 and have just got a positive OPK so am only ovulating now which means this cycle is going to be 44 days long.


----------



## cheeselover

I had d and c on 4th March and just got my period yesterday (34 days later). No signs or warning, it just came. Very heavy and very painful and a bit depressing actually - can't believe I am at the starting line again. Sorry, having a bad day...


----------



## SwissMiss

I had a m/c on the 17th March. I temp, so I basically should know if I've O'd or not, and I def HAVEN'T yet... I'm giving it to the end of the month, meaning I'd get af 6 wks after the m/c, otherwise I'm goin' back to the doc's... Just wishing things would get back to normal FAST... 
:hugs:


----------



## cheeselover

I am sure it will XXX


----------



## momandpeanut

hi x
I had a mc back in jan and my period arrived exactly 4 weeks later it was more painful than a normal one and only lasted 3 days x 
:hugs:


----------



## funkym

Just to let you know after spotting for 3 days my 2nd af arrived just over a week ago (CD35), i still had quite alot of clots and was really heavy, just hoping it settles down next month. :hugs: xx


----------



## monroezelda

I had my mc 21st nov I had d&c on the 2nd dec I bled for 6 weeks, its been 36 days since mc - and 29 days since d&c started bleeding again this morning, guessing it must be a period though its darker (not as bright red) as normal, and no pains at all, I had no pains with the mc or anytime since, hope this is a period, most awful time of my life something I will never get over, but would love to try again.


----------

